
The Most Mysterious Star in the Galaxy - elektropionir
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/guest-blog/the-most-mysterious-star-in-the-galaxy/
======
lokedhs
Short summary: Tabbys Star is the one that has the mysterious dips in
brightness that some have suggested might be because of a Dyson Sphere, but
according to the article, that proposal is just as unlikely as anything else
that has been suggested (due to the lack of IR-emissions).

To solve the mystery, they need to get observations during a dip which costs
them money for the telescope time. Tabby has a Kickstarter campaign to do
this, and she's asking for 100k USD. With 4 days left, they still need some
more money.

I think I'll donate to this one.

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/608159144/the-most-
myst...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/608159144/the-most-mysterious-
star-in-the-galaxy)

~~~
brerlapn
Shame they didn't go with Indiegogo, so they'd be able to keep whatever was
pledged and try to work out a way to meet the gap.

------
tzs
If whatever is stopping the light from reaching us is reflecting the light
rather than absorbing it, could that explain the lack of IR?

